# Print Screen From DVD's



## deanoreynolds (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi to everyone.
Im watching a DVD of one of my favourite bands 'MUSE'. Basically I really want to take pictures from the DVD. I pause it in the place i want and press print screen.
When i move it into paint, It just appears as a black screen.
Is it possible to take pictures from the DVD? I really want a certain one
Cheers
Deano


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'm not at a pc with dvd player, but if i do remember correctly, there is an option to capture a frame in the settings. i use powerdvd player, but i imagine it would be common with all players. i'll post back later when i get home and have a look.


----------



## deanoreynolds (Aug 27, 2006)

freddyhard said:


> i'm not at a pc with dvd player, but if i do remember correctly, there is an option to capture a frame in the settings. i use powerdvd player, but i imagine it would be common with all players. i'll post back later when i get home and have a look.


I also use PowerDVD to play dvd's aswell


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Control Panel > Display > Settings tab, click the Advanced button, then the Troubleshoot tab, and set Hardware Acceleration to 'None'.

Open Windows Media Player and go to Tools > Options > Performance > Advanced and disable overlays.

You should now be able to capture the video display with printscreen or alt-printscreen.

When you've finished, set Hardware Acceleration back to 'Full' to prevent problems with other programs.


----------



## deanoreynolds (Aug 27, 2006)

koala said:


> Go to Control Panel > Display > Settings tab, click the Advanced button, then the Troubleshoot tab, and set Hardware Acceleration to 'None'.
> 
> Open Windows Media Player and go to Tools > Options > Performance > Advanced and disable overlays.
> 
> ...


FANKOOO


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Both freddyhard and koala are correct. As freddyhard said, most DVD players incorporate a Still Image Capture capability. The following instructions are from the WinDVD that I have in my laptop. In my desktop I have Soniq's software, and it's pretty much the same.


----------

